# Cantering with longer stirrups



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Can you try it without stirrups? That will let you relax your hip without the distraction of fiddling with stirrups. I personally drop the stirrups if I’m struggling to achieve something in canter - they can be very limiting. Of course, once I achieve it without stirrups I make sure to get it right with them. (Note: if you don’t feel you are ready to canter without stirrups-don’t. Safety first)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree. Drop them all together if you are comfortable with that. Trying to keep them when too long at a gait you aren't yet comfortable in is not doing you any favors.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I wonder if it had to do with the size of the horse. I tend to ride in shorter stirrups as I feel more comfortable but if it is a more stocky/larger horse, I’m always told I might want to put my stirrups down so I have more “leg on” for more connection. 

I think it’s worth discussing with your trainer what the goal was re: longer stirrups and how you felt. It may be she was trying to teach you something with your positioning and that was more important than the cantering. 

That said, if I seem to be having trouble, my trainer will often shorten my stirrups as shorter stirrups make me work harder and also put my legs more in the right position so not sure how that aligns with what your trainer is saying. The advice is always based on what the challenge is for that particular horse and rider that day so only the trainer can tell you what their goal was.

Ultimately you are paying for a service and need to feel safe and make your own decisions so if you don’t feel comfortable then adjust till you are comfortable - may be not proceeding with longer stirrups until you have the balance or having the longer stirrups but not cantering.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If your stirrups are so long as for you to be in the wrong position - having to reach with your toes for contact - then you are not able the drape your leg effectively and allow your weight to drop into your heels. By the same token they shouldn't be so short as to push your knees forward or become something to brace against. Your legs should be underneath you for balance and not in a chair seat which can happen with too short stirrup length. That is also affected by where the stirrup bar is. 

A quick rough measure is to place your hand at the stirrup bar and pull the stirrup under your arm into the arm pit. If the leathers are flopping and not in a straight line then too long. If stirrup doesn't reach then too short. Once in the saddle double check by draping your legs and allowing them to hang down softly. The foot rest of the stirrup should touch your ankle bone. Adjust accordingly.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

@QtrBel It could well be that OP is fishing for stirrups because they grip with their knees and maybe that’s exactly what the instructor is trying to fix. Ask me how I know :/


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Stirrups can go longer, but there should always be a little bend in the knee, otherwise you have no shock absorption. I honestly prefer to focus on seat with students rather than immediately lengthening their stirrups. If you don't have the foundation of seat (which helps position your legs and upper body (then you will have difficulties moving with longer stirrups. Read about seat bone position and exercises, where your thigh should be etc and these should help you maintain better balance, even without stirrups.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

Horsef said:


> Can you try it without stirrups? That will let you relax your hip without the distraction of fiddling with stirrups. I personally drop the stirrups if I’m struggling to achieve something in canter - they can be very limiting. Of course, once I achieve it without stirrups I make sure to get it right with them. (Note: if you don’t feel you are ready to canter without stirrups-don’t. Safety first)


I have cantered without stirrups before but on 2 very slow horses. They are the type that won't move and inch unless you use a lot (A LOT) of leg, they move like snails. Even so, I'd squeeze so hard I would canter without the stirrups and then lose the canter because my legs would get tired and they would stop. For whatever reason back then another trainer wanted me to canter with stirrups and not without them, she said I needed to get used to stirrups.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Horsef said:


> @QtrBel It could well be that OP is fishing for stirrups because they grip with their knees and maybe that’s exactly what the instructor is trying to fix.


That was my first thought as well


----------

